# Avocado Vs Theorem



## Kaizer (12/5/16)

Hi Guys

I was hoping to get some advice on whether to go for the Avocado or Theorem. I personally vape at lowish wattages around 40watts and below. In your views, what tank do you think I should go for if looking for the best possible flavour? 

I am just so tired of dud ceramic coils and although I know I wont get the same flavour from these tanks, I am willing to settle for something close.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I was hoping to get some advice on whether to go for the Avocado or Theorem. I personally vape at lowish wattages around 40watts and below. In your views, what tank do you think I should go for if looking for the best possible flavour?
> 
> ...



Avocado.

But there is the new Avocado 24 now available... testing it tomorrow!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (12/5/16)

Pulled the trigger on the Avocado 24 because of you @Rob Fisher .... and a Snow wolf.

You haven't steered me wrong as yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

I have both. Flavour the same. Theorem much easier to operate and wick. Some peeps reported quality problems with the Theorem. Some found the flavour muted in the Theorem, others think the flavour is out of this world.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/16)

Kaizer said:


> Pulled the trigger on the Avocado 24 because of you @Rob Fisher .... and a Snow wolf.
> 
> You haven't steered me wrong as yet.



I hope the Avo 24 is as good as it's baby sister.... but with a decent sized tank and an easy refill... we can both test it tomorrow when we get them in our paws! I prefer the Avo over the Theorem... I guess because the Theorem was so over hyped and it's similar flavour to the Avo but harder for me to refill the little tank. I have high hoped for the Avo 24!


----------



## sirpatrick17 (17/5/16)

The serpent mini is the flavor chaser...newbie builder..and low wattage...easy refill dream come true....but...but...you must run coils that come with it or what're they are(twisted stainless) idk bit the tank has so much flavor you can taste a Clapton over flavor ...tats wild I know but your juices will actually taste better than dropper and at low watts it plenty clouds...you'll refill less than you do you 5 ml tank cause 
You not power hitting trying to find flavor...it's the best I've ever
Seen and so easy n so little wattsges


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirpatrick17 (17/5/16)

Serpent mini...you can thank me later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

